# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  نحوه باز کردن فایل sct,prg,scx

## fatemeh_67

من یه پروژه از اینترنت دانلود کردم سورس برنامه را نمیدانم با چه برنامه   ای نوشته شده فایل با پسوندهای  sct , scx  , prg در این پوشه وجود دارد می   خواستم بدونم  فرم  design را چه طوری باز کنم ؟کلا این پروژه با چه  زبانی نوشته شده ؟

----------


## gh_khajehzade

با توجه به پسوندها با visual foxpro است.براي باز كردن فايلها بايد visual foxpro رو نصب كني.(VISUAL foxpro 9 بهتره).بعد ازنصب اگه فايلهايscx رو كليك كني فرمها باز ميشه.

----------

